# acetate



## pdminor (Jul 18, 2004)

Can acetate strips be used in the oven. Specifically with a cheesecake baked over a waterbath.
Thank you for your answers.
:chef: pdminor


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I've never used acetate in the oven before so I'm not sure, I personally won't take the chance though and stick with parchment paper. I don't think acetate is heatproof.


----------

